# visa extensions - non EU citizens



## masmbc (Nov 15, 2010)

My girlfriend is a non-Eu citizen and has been in Portugal for the allotted 90 days on a standard tourist visa. I understand there can be grounds for obtaining extensions to visas, for example if we can demonstrate we are a couple. Would be very grateful if anyone has any information or suggestions on this, how one might make such an application, who to talk with, etc.
Thanks


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

You need to speak with SEF. They'll have you make an appointment where you can speak with a specialist. SEF Portal


----------



## masmbc (Nov 15, 2010)

OK thanks


----------

